# Oil Cooler question. Brute 750



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

I have been pondering this around a bit. Even though I racked my radiator, I am still thinking of a oil cooler. Now that I have this open space where the radiator was, is this a great place for a 4 pass oil cooler, mounted without a fan? What do yall think. Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Holykaw said:


> I have been pondering this around a bit. Even though I racked my radiator, I am still thinking of a oil cooler. Now that I have this open space where the radiator was, is this a great place for a 4 pass oil cooler, mounted without a fan? What do yall think. Thanks


I'd do it..hands down.. no questions asked. Center it in the hole and GO man.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

High five!! I am going for it. Even more oil volume.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Holykaw said:


> High five!! I am going for it. Even more oil volume.


And about 30+ degree cooler oil and lower block. Your crank and seals will thank you...so will your chains and tentioners...and everything else!..lol

Don't freak out when your fan only runs about half as much....hehe. An unexpected benifit I discovered with mine.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

I am piecing a kit together from Summit Racing. When everything comes in I'll post up my installation. I am just getting a 2 pass unit. It should be better than nothing. If I find it isn't cooling enough i'll look at getting a bigger cooler.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

instaal an never look back ,i put one off a suz 250 king quad on mine with a temp gauge an have never seen my return oil temp over 180 hot day hard riding, mostly stays around 165 /175 normal riding on a hot day


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

And thats my goal!
I ordered the Derale sandwich plate, now I am researching the oil cooler. Not much info but what do Yall think about this one off ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hond...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item563eb3acf0

 24 stacked plate header design. 
1/3 more cooling over the tube and fin cooler?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Holykaw said:


> And thats my goal!
> I ordered the Derale sandwich plate, now I am researching the oil cooler. Not much info but what do Yall think about this one off ebay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hond...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item563eb3acf0
> 
> ...


Looks good....and the price is RIGHT!!


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

What do you think about not being a tube and fin cooler?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Holykaw said:


> What do you think about not being a tube and fin cooler?


Stack coolers work great as long as there is enough stacks, and they are tough....no fins to bend or flatten. If I had it to do again, I would get one like that too especialy of I ran mud and had to use a pressure washer to clear the mud out of it...Fins hate that


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

cool. I dont know to much about stack oil coolers. 24 stacks is good for the brute? Hey. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Holykaw said:


> cool. I dont know to much about stack oil coolers. 24 stacks is good for the brute? Hey. Thanks for all your help.


Oh yeah...plenty


----------



## Fifty-Three (Jul 5, 2010)

i'm staying tuned to this, i wanna do this myself


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

mine will hold the full 3qts now, not much more but every little bit helps, but now another thought crosses my mine, thinking of an externial oil tank, 1 qt capacity more oill more cooling potential, what do you guy think


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> mine will hold the full 3qts now, not much more but every little bit helps, but now another thought crosses my mine, thinking of an externial oil tank, 1 qt capacity more oill more cooling potential, what do you guy think


Might be more PITA then its worth because of the Brute's wet sump system. It would have to be a pressured tank that you could drain and fill during oil changes because you wouldn't want to starve the bearings of oil that long while filling it..

Something I was kicking around was installing one of those dual remote oil filter rigs and using two long filters on it. That's almost another quart. You would still have to pre-fill them during oil changes, but it would be easy to do and you could have some great filtering action...:rockn:


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

thats another thought , an a good one. i yust happen to have one of those that came off a harley fxr that a mounting bolt was broken or stripped, will look into this later todayas its raining its arse off today an we need it badly. just noticed you said dual ,this is only single but still more oil an better filtration, can t go wrong there either


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> thats another thought , an a good one. i yust happen to have one of those that came off a harley fxr that a mounting bolt was broken or stripped, will look into this later todayas its raining its arse off today an we need it badly. just noticed you said dual ,this is only single but still more oil an better filtration, can t go wrong there either


Yeah either way...and it would also aid in cooling too a little. A dual remote is pretty cheap too. Here's just on on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1030...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item45fbac5ee0


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

I ordered the oil cooler should be here in a few days. I ordered the adapter from etrailer.com, they said it will take approx 7 days just to ship. Dang, I was hoping to install by next weekend. I will snap up some pictures and keep yall updated about my project.


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

Thats smart man its definately worth a try.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i ordered mine from e-6trader just to get a reply that they were out of stock about 3 days after order notification, canceled that,an ordered from supplier direct had the units in hand 3 days later


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I got the oil cooler today, and it looks like its gonna be a great fit. Almost made to be there. Etrailer didnt have the adapter in stock. Said they just got it and ready to ship to me. This is going to be a great mod.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Holykaw said:


> Well I got the oil cooler today, and it looks like its gonna be a great fit. Almost made to be there. Etrailer didnt have the adapter in stock. Said they just got it and ready to ship to me. This is going to be a great mod.


Be sure to get some pics of it mounted. I like the idea of a larger stack type cooler...cause...well..got too close to mine a tine or two with the pressure washer...have to keep straightening fins....lol


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah I will. I understand stacked and fin now. Stack might be a better way to go more durable.
Check out the sizes and prices. I over paid for mine on ebay. its 44.95 here. That sux
http://www.thefind.com/sports/info-tru-cool-oil-coolers


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

you will not regret it.
should be done at the factory IMO.
this + a catch can and you never have to worry about low HOT oil!
good job so far!
excited to see pics...


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I got the oil cooler installed. Really easy to do. Everything fit like a glove. I did reinstall the radiator shroud in its stock location.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks good man...I like it! :rockn:


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks. I cant wait to go for a ride. The true test..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Holykaw said:


> Thanks. I cant wait to go for a ride. The true test..


Remember...its going to take a little longer to warm up...but will never get as hot as it did...lol


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Can you post up a parts list for this? Im interested in doing it also


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

You can go here for different size coolers. I prefer these over the tube and fin type. More durable and easier to clean. I got the 24 stack 5 1/2 x 11 x 1 1/2.
http://www.thefind.com/sports/info-tru-cool-oil-coolers

The sandwich adapter fit perfect.
http://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-and-Parts/Derale/D25772.html

I went to ace hardware and bought the fittings for the adapter.
And 5-6' 0f 3/8 transmission line from a auto part store. (Advanced auto)

ZIP TIES

Good Luck. You will be happy you did it, I am.

REMEMBER it will require more oil.


----------



## medic3123 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hows the mod doing so far? I just got the stuff in to do mine and was wondering about how much more oil will it take?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

depending on the size of the cooler, mine now takes 3 full quarts. but i also did the catch can mod so i dont have to worry if i go over the full mark and it puking into the air box.


----------



## medic3123 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm worried more about dry starts with the oil running out of the cooler each time because I dont think the filter has a check valve. Not real sure what volume the oil pump puts out either. I thought about looping the lines to make the cooler essentially an oil tank. You would have to take the lines down when you change the oil though. Thoughts??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

medic3123 said:


> I'm worried more about dry starts with the oil running out of the cooler each time because I dont think the filter has a check valve. Not real sure what volume the oil pump puts out either. I thought about looping the lines to make the cooler essentially an oil tank. You would have to take the lines down when you change the oil though. Thoughts??


Mine has never drained back even after sitting for two months. Even taking the filter off it doesn't want to drain so I wouldn't worry about it. The only way I can get mine to drain is loosen the adaptor and let it sit over night...which I just don't do anymore.


----------



## medic3123 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sweet man thanks I should be able to finish it up tomorrow and try it out


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Went out for my first actual test ride today. With florida's 100 degree weather my fan still came on at spurts, not as much with the oil cooler installed.


----------



## freebird_78 (Aug 7, 2011)

One thing to note... 

I'd planned on mounting my B&M just like this here. However, the instructions explicitly state not to mount with the fittings pointed down. Sideways or on top was OK, just not down. The instructions explain that it would trap a bubble inside the cooler and decrease efficiency. And since this is the highest point in the system, I could definitely see that happening. 

Just my $0.02.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Holykaw said:


> Went out for my first actual test ride today. With florida's 100 degree weather my fan still came on at spurts, not as much without the oil cooler.


Good, that means she's doing its job. You know, on these Brutes, the coolant only flows around the cylinders and only part of the heads. Nothing cools the rest of the engine except the oil...and without a cooler, it has to rely of airflow around the case to take heat away...or a good dunking in water....and its not even finned. No wonder the oil temp get up to 240-250 degrees. Kawie knows it and lists it as normal for this engine...doesn't mean its good for it, in fact, most mechanics will tell you that's too hot. Mine now runs between 210 and 214 on average. Got it up to 219 once but thats a far cry from the 240s it had before the cooler. Remember, its not just the oil that's cooler, its all the parts as well...especialy the crank and bearings.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

My .02 cents....if you know someone who has a busted Chevy truck radiator take the tranny oil cooler out of the plastic tank. Whether it will cool enough is questionable but if it will cool a transmission it may cool a Brute's engine oil enough. Have two in my bottom tool box drawer at home. Thicker metal (brass) to prevent leakage into the radiator. The cooler you used looks familiar. I had one off of a ?1995 - 2000? Chevy truck if I recall correctly and gave it to a buddy for his ATV when he busted his. It was an oil cooler on the Chevy as well. It cools his ATV real good and saved him 100% since it was free.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Thats good info Freebird, I didnt know that. Next oil change, I will move the in/outlets to the top. Thanx. Looked at the instructions, on true-cool stacked cooler, says doesnt matter where the inlets are.
http://www.dana.com/wps/wcm/connect...50a89/dext-LNG039TruCool2007B.pdf?MOD=AJPERES


----------



## medic3123 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just got mine finished up a hour or 2 ago when I filled the oil for the first time I let her run for a few seconds to fill the filter. You never really get a noticable drop but this time when it first filled the cooler it took oil the oil off the stick had to add about 1/2 or so very little run down from the cooler if its trapping air it cant be much (tru cool L7B). Does everyine leave their fan shroud in place or remove it? couldnt find much on it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

medic3123 said:


> I just got mine finished up a hour or 2 ago when I filled the oil for the first time I let her run for a few seconds to fill the filter. You never really get a noticable drop but this time when it first filled the cooler it took oil the oil off the stick had to add about 1/2 or so very little run down from the cooler if its trapping air it cant be much (tru cool L7B). Does everyine leave their fan shroud in place or remove it? couldnt find much on it


Leave the shroud if you can.


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

I have the Long Cooler same as Holykaw,derale sandwich. Plan on mounting it similar to Holykaws set-up but sideways, if it goes as planned, will be installed on 2/01/12.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

This is still one of the best things I have done to the Brute.Good luck SWBF.


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Holykaw, NMK hasbeen filling me in on your oil cooler install and after seeing NMK cooler in person a few times I decided to do this inexpensive Upgrade.
This Summer will be the testing of my Cooler-looking forward to it.


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lovin It! I am definately doing this to the 08 Brute. I want to do it to my 08 Teyrx as well. I am wondering though, will the parts list be the same, will a little extra hose of course?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

teryxrider1979 said:


> Lovin It! I am definately doing this to the 08 Brute. I want to do it to my 08 Teyrx as well. I am wondering though, will the parts list be the same, will a little extra hose of course?


Yeah..should be the same except a little more hose.


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah..should be the same except a little more hose.


 Kool, I am adding it to list of mods I am going to try to do while I am home on R&R.


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank You NMKawierider and HolyKaw, my Long Oil cooler is on my Brute.
I went with the Hydraulic lines the same as NMK (made at the same Place) with swivel ends and jic fittings. Total cost with the Long Cooler(Same exact cooler as HolyKaws), Derale sandwich adapter and the oil lines/fittings was $167.14. These hydraulic lines w/jic fittings are w/o a doubt "Overkill" but like NMK says, this oil cooler install is one thing I will never worry about on the trail and I like that,lol.
Did position the Derale sandwich adapter at a angle, so at a oil change the filter oil will not pour down on the oil lines, less mess to clean up. At NMK suggestion- added a fiber gasket to the sleeve on the Derale adapter to prevent any oil seepage.
The Oil Cooler was mounted at a angle on the front frame directly behind the front grill away from the Radiator, sits anywhere from 3-7" from the radiator. A few additional cooling holes will be drilled into the Brutes front bumper cover. I still need to use u-bolts for mounting the cooler instead of the cable tie wraps but other than that, the oil cooler is finished.
Took more oil, filled to the full mark on the dip stick, after a short start/run the dip stick didn't show any oil, refill again to the half way H/L on the dip stick,restart-then off, still needed to add more oil to get it to the dip stick reading that I wanted. Out of a gallon of fresh oil, I have 27 oz left.
Overall, very easy and a clean looking install and a rather cheap upgrade to lower overall motor temps.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

A little more expensive then mine was but.. it has been over 4 years. And...we got you 3400psi line with double swivels where mine is only 3000psi and swivels on one end.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

That looks real nice with the hydraulic lines, Nice job SWBF. This is one of the Mods I will be doing soon. I will be uning the hydraulic lines as well since i can make them at my job.


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> A little more expensive then mine was but.. it has been over 4 years. And...we got you 3400psi line with double swivels where mine is only 3000psi and swivels on one end.


Not by much for a 4yr period, only $20.38 more for mine.
CP24, you'll save even more by making up the lines yourself but if any one else can do it, the Hydraulic lines/jic fittings are the way to go.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah man, those lines are sweet. I bet you find yourself staring at it going, dang!! That looks good.

Great job.


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

Holykaw said:


> I bet you find yourself staring at it going, dang!! That looks good.


lol, how did you know that?


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

Finished.
U-bolted to the Brutes front frame members/rubber mounted it too, this Oil Cooler is staying put.
The 1/2" fitting shown in Pic is for a Prairie 650, the Brute used 1/2" 90 degree fittings at the Oil Cooler.


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

Installed another Long Oil Cooler Yesterday but this time in a '03 Prairie 650, used a Long B7B Oil Cooler (12 Row), as it fit better in the front end.
Overall the cost was about the same, right @ $164 including the mount we made for the Oil Cooler.
Here are 4 Pics.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Thats some nice work. Taking it to the next level. Those installs are POPPING.


----------



## 2011BruteForce750 (Oct 30, 2011)

A few questions. Im getting the B7B for my 2011bf840. will that be enough to cool it? and once installed how do you fill it? i dont understand how its going to circulate? anyone care to explain? lets say its all on and put together, then i fill it with oil to the full line. does it just start circulating on its own? and slowly add 1/4 of a quart at a time untill it stays full. and while running will it circulate all the time? or does it have like a thermostat where it lets it circulate at a certain temp. I dont want to wait 30minutes for it to warm up in the winter.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

2011BruteForce750 said:


> A few questions. Im getting the B7B for my 2011bf840. will that be enough to cool it? and once installed how do you fill it? i dont understand how its going to circulate? anyone care to explain? lets say its all on and put together, then i fill it with oil to the full line. does it just start circulating on its own? and slowly add 1/4 of a quart at a time untill it stays full. and while running will it circulate all the time? or does it have like a thermostat where it lets it circulate at a certain temp. I dont want to wait 30minutes for it to warm up in the winter.


That cooler will work but not as well as the larger one. The adaptor makes the oil go to the cooler first then on its way back it flows through the filter then onto the engine. Fill it slightly over the full mark to start, then run it for 20 seconds or so, check and refill to the full line and run for another minute and recheck. Top off if necessary. 

Yes, it will take longer for the engine to warm up especialy in winter and this adaptor does not have a thermostat but...there is one that does. It holds the path through the oil filter until the oil reachs about 180, then starts opening allowing the oil to flow through the cooler. You might be happier with that one.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm assuming when you change the oil, and remove the filter, the cooler will empty through the adapter plate. Is that correct?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> I'm assuming when you change the oil, and remove the filter, the cooler will empty through the adapter plate. Is that correct?


If its faced like mine or SWBFs, it will drain slowly. I let mine sit over night but on SWBFs, we put swevels on the lines at both ends so you can crack them open and drain it much faster. But, to be honest, I don't worry about what's left in the cooler anymore. Its just not enough to matter and I change mine often enough it doesn't get very dirty.


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> thermostat but...there is one that does. It holds the path through the oil filter until the oil reachs about 180, then starts opening allowing the oil to flow through the cooler. You might be happier with that one.


I was looking at the Thermostat Derale Sandwich at the Etrailer site, will it fit the same as the Sandwich that we are using. The Thermostat unit is different in design, isn't low profile and the fittings are closer together, I was wondering if anyone has tried the Thermostat unit yet on a Brute? If it works , the price for one is very decent.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

SWBF said:


> I was looking at the Thermostat Derale Sandwich at the Etrailer site, will it fit the same as the Sandwich that we are using. The Thermostat unit is different in design, isn't low profile and the fittings are closer together, I was wondering if anyone has tried the Thermostat unit yet on a Brute? If it works , the price for one is very decent.


Somebody here has one. I just forget who. It works fine. Long as its the 20mm x 1.5mm unit, it will work. It is a little thicker but there's room. And heck, its only a dollar more at 29.95.


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

Out on a ride with my Brute on Feb 21st, the hottest my oil got was 205F degrees in slow riding with very little or no rush of air to the oil cooler.
Big improvement over the 250F before. The Radiator coolant fan ran way less too and didn't run as long either, I'm happy w/the results. More testing this summer.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Has anyone found a way to make the oil cooler kick in at a certain temp? I want an oil cooler for my 840 but it will be a pain and even harder on my engine in the winter... Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Has anyone found a way to make the oil cooler kick in at a certain temp? I want an oil cooler for my 840 but it will be a pain and even harder on my engine in the winter... Thanks


Where SWBF got his sandwich adaptor, they make one with a thermostat that runs the oil normaly through the filter when cold but as it reaches 180, it opens up and starts directing it through the cooler. Perfect for you....and its only like 29 bucks.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

... Maybe I should have read more closely lol. Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> ... Maybe I should have read more closely lol. Thanks


 
I forgot it was up there...lol


----------

